# Terminator 2 "Skynet Edition" coming to Blu-ray on 5/19/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of the Terminator film franchise will probably like this news.
From ign.com:
On 5/19/09,coinciding with the release of "Terminator:Salvation" in theaters,Lionsgate will release "Terminator 2 Skynet Edition" on Blu-ray. 
It will be packaged in two editions:
The regular Blu-ray release will retail for $29.99.
The "Limited Edition T2 Complete Collector's Set" will retail for $174.99.

More info,with photos and a trailer,at the following link.

http://bluray.ign.com/articles/955/955785p1.html


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What cut of the film is this?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> What cut of the film is this?


The IGN article doesn't specify which cut this film will be.
The only thing in regards to that question that I see in the article states:
*Multiple THX-certified high-definition versions of the film,and all-new English Lossless DTS-HD Master Audio.*


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

That endoskull is only available in the Ultimate Collector's Package. I wish it had been available for both. That's the reason why I'm opting to import this one, I want that skull but don't want or need all the extra discs that come with that largers package.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

$175 for a collector's set?!? I've been known to spend too freely for collectible stuff, but even I'm not up for spending that sort of $$ for a Blu-ray set.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome collector's set -- pretty steep though.


----------

